# Sticky  Lost Ball watches from the Past



## samanator

I was looking at my post about the Skindiver and my comments about not being able to find anything about the original 1962 Ball Skindiver this morning and a recent conversation I had with Rob came to mind. We have tried to create one of the best modern Ball reference areas here on the net, but we have some things missing. I don't want some of the recent past models to be lost, so the point of this post is to introduce to some of our newer members a model you may not know of.

Show of hands who knows what a Ball Inspector II looks like? Rob, Peter, Balldy and a few other old timers here put your hands down. For those that don't below are pictures of Ball's cushion cased Inspector. Named because Webb C. Ball was the US Chief Time Inspector for the Rail Road. I'm curious if anyone here owns one of these? I'm also curious since this is an Inspector II what an Inspector I looks like? Maybe someone can come by and tell us more? Actually this is starting to grown on me. I never noticed this is the second watch to use the moon glow date on the left until today.



















After we have time to discuss this one we will bring up another model and keep this thread alive.


----------



## twostirish222

I would love to see some of the older Balls. 

WOW, even though I am not a big fan of Cushion Cases this is really nice. I ABSOLUTELY love the Face and bezel. I do think the hands should have been bigger. Maybe just me, but the hands look lost in the case... Anyone have a picture of the caseback?


----------



## samanator

If I remember correctly it just says BALL in large letters across the case back.


----------



## divided

Here are some pics of the Inspector I. Looks like it was released at Basel in 2003 and discontinued in 2007. It's funny how hard it is to find info in the "pre internet explosion everyone is online" days. A little bit of info here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/other-ball-dive-watch-85526.html
http://www.timezone.com/2003/05/22/pre-basel-2003-ball-inspector-automatic-21403/


----------



## darren2how

I remember seeing this watch on sale on EBay Malaysia.I asked you guys for your opinion on this.It wasn't that popular was it... ended up not buying it.Its was selling around $1500 USD


----------



## Citizen V

Interesting. I bid on a Ball Inspector on eBay a couple months ago and went looking for the listing again after seeing this thread. The watch was listed as an Inspector II and the dial says II, but the tube layout matches the Inspector I. I wonder if this is another case of different dials for different markets cause this one is marked T(100) while the other one is T25.

These were the only two pictures left on the listing:


----------



## samanator

This is interesting given that this one has the two parallel tubes on the 3, 6, and 12 markers where as the one I originally posted just has the single longer tube at the 12. My guess is these were hovering right at the 25 mci limit with the moon glow date so moving to the few extra tubes was enough to get it over the 25mci limit and make it a T watch. This picture also gives an interesting profile of side of the case. The watch had a very tight to the case unidirectional bezel. While according to the one Darren found a while back not many of these made it to the US (Six according to the ebay post by the former VP of Ball USA) they had a full run in other countries. This one also has the T dial. I'm wondering if the rare part to this was the T dial versus the T25? I remember a version of this still being available through 2008 when I bought my first Ball watch.

Here is that post:
Very RARE Modern Ball Watch Inspector II Blue Dial High MCI Great Timekeeper | eBay


----------



## twostirish222

WOW!!! The price was off the charts too. Wish I was into Ball Watches back then.


----------



## dinexus

"...one of six that made it to the states." Very interesting auction — looks like the seller was a former Vice President of Ball USA.


----------



## samanator

So the next in our series is one of the lost Ball watches that almost was. This would be the Ball Trainmaster 5 Time Zone watch.








It actually was show and appeared in a product guide from 2008 and looked to be complete and ready to ship. Many watches that have shipped did not look this ready, but for some reason it just never made it out. Here is a Forum post from Ernie about it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f323/ball-watch-trainmaster-five-time-zone-137112.html

I have this picture of the 2008 Ball product line which shows the watch inside.



















So the big question is what happened to it? Maybe Jeff will chime in and provide some information?


----------



## samanator

Additional details I found on the web:

This watch has a finely-scribbled Arabic numeral that adds elegance to the already classical timepiece. The Trainmaster Five Time Zone watch puts the world on your wrist literally.While its looks will be the first thing that will make you appreciate the watch, it is the five time zone feature of the watch which will keep you riveted for hours and even days to this wonderful timepiece.
The Trainmaster Five Time Zone sports the actual time for the cities of New York, Tokyo, HongKong and London on the sleek black dial. This makes the watch an ideal device for those who always have to travel cross country. No need to scramble for the present time in any of these four countries because with this watch, you are always a step ahead, if not just on time.
The watch has a retro design with luminescent hour markers. It has a date display at 3 o'clock, making this a veritable all-in-one gadget that will keep you aware not only of the time in five cities, but also of the exact date of the month.
It has a Ball caliber automatic movement, with functions for hours, direct-drive center second hand and minutes, aside of course from the four time zones and the date function. It comes in a stainless steel case measuring 43mm wide and is shock resistant to 5000g's.


----------



## samanator

One more source of information is the first question to Jeff in this interview:

Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## bg002h

Last year round Christmas the Topper contest had me searching old versions of Ball's website.

Checkout:
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://ballwatchusa.com


----------



## ~tc~

Pix no worky


----------



## samanator

Since it has come up I think I will add the Ball Moonglow model to this section. This was a T series watch that featured a domed back lit numerals at the 12, 3 and 6 and a back lit date at the 9. It was available on both a strap or bracelet. There were three dial color option which were white/silver, black and blue. Ball has a patent on back lit numbers and the date using GTLS tubes. While the back lit number have appeared again in the World Time Diver, the back lit date was only in the Moonglow and the Inspector discontinued models.





































(Pictures from Ball and other WUS members.)


----------



## ~tc~

Don't forget the backlit GMT on the EMII GMT


Posted from tapatalk


----------



## samanator

While the current Ohio Moonphase watch resides in the Engineer II series, the first Ball Moonphase was part of the Engineer Master II collection. The EMII Moonphase most noted feature was the full GTLS moon that would glow at night. The moon was made up of rows of tubes side by side to form the glowing orb. The other stars were also back lite by tubes. It was available in a black and a silver dial version with either a leather strap or the EMII bracelet.

(Pictures courtesy of the web)


----------



## waterbrook

Correction: The EMII Moonphase was available in either black or white dial (as opposed to black or silver).


----------



## ~tc~

Shame on Ball for changing out the tritium moon.


----------



## mitch57

samanator said:


> Since it has come up I think I will add the Ball Moonglow model to this section. This was a T series watch that featured a domed back lit numerals at the 12, 3 and 6 and a back lit date at the 9. It was available on both a strap or bracelet. There were three dial color option which were white/silver, black and blue. Ball has a patent on back lit numbers and the date using GTLS tubes. While the back lit number have appeared again in the World Time Diver, the back lit date was only in the Moonglow and the Inspector discontinued models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pictures from Ball and other WUS members.)


Man oh man... I wish I could find one of these somewhere with a steel bracelet. Based on my searches I can't even find a used one.

If they were this popular why did they quite making them?


----------



## samanator

mitch57 said:


> Man oh man... I wish I could find one of these somewhere with a steel bracelet. Based on my searches I can't even find a used one.
> 
> If they were this popular why did they quite making them?


When I searched one was sold here on WUS in December 2013. If there is one model we need a new version of this is it. I think is was before it's time when first released.

Imagine if the Marvelight had these markers and back lit date with the larger tubes on the marker with the SS surrounds and other hands. That would be pretty cool in my book.


----------



## mitch57

+1.

I'm surprised they haven't considered making another watch with these features. If I could find this watch I would buy it in a heart beat!


----------



## samanator

mitch57 said:


> +1.
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't considered making another watch with these features. If I could find this watch I would buy it in a heart beat!


I'll let you know if I see one.


----------



## ~tc~

There's a moon glow on watch recon right now


----------



## samanator

~tc~ said:


> There's a moon glow on watch recon right now


 Followed the post and it is actually a SC post here on WUS, but was marked sold yesterday. Maybe Mitch got it.


----------



## mitch57

samanator said:


> Followed the post and it is actually a SC post here on WUS, but was marked sold yesterday. Maybe Mitch got it.


Nope. It was gone when I saw it.


----------



## Nokie

Love that dial design for sure.


----------



## clarken

I still got mine had it for awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arias51

I really like that MoonGlow watch! If anyone even has an inkling of a thought that they might want to sell please PM me. 
Just picked up my 1st Ball watch yesterday, but this is on my must have list.


Anyway, I really find the older style Ball watches more appealing compared to the later models and I hope they re-release them some day.


----------



## dinexus

Nokie said:


>


This to me is what sets Ball apart from the Luminoxes and Trasers of this world. Beautiful dial layout, superb balance, and the use of the yellow tubes in the moon is just damned brilliant. Don't get me wrong - I appreciate the SpringLOCK and Amortizer technologies that Ball is putting resources towards, but it's stuff like this that I think Ball aficionados will always refer to.


----------



## arias51

Yep, those pics sold me. Was able to find myself a moonphase overseas. +2 Ball watches now.


----------



## ten13th

dinexus said:


> This to me is what sets Ball apart from the Luminoxes and Trasers of this world. Beautiful dial layout, superb balance, and the use of the yellow tubes in the moon is just damned brilliant. Don't get me wrong - I appreciate the SpringLOCK and Amortizer technologies that Ball is putting resources towards, but it's stuff like this that I think Ball aficionados will always refer to.


I would make room in my collection for this one.


----------



## arias51

So excited! Just got my Ball Moonphase from overseas today!!!


----------



## arias51

Just picked this one up on Monday. Very excited to get it! 
Gotta thank Ten13th for posting the link to the sale thread AND for not buying it himself. ;-)


----------



## samanator

arias51 said:


> Just picked this one up on Monday. Very excited to get it!
> Gotta thank Ten13th who posted the link to the sale thread for me AND for not buying it himself. ;-)


Congrats that is a great pickup.


----------



## jjlwis1

arias51 said:


> Just picked this one up on Monday. Very excited to get it!
> Gotta thank Ten13th for posting the link to the sale thread AND for not buying it himself. ;-)


Congrats! You're on a roll!


----------



## arias51

jjlwis1 said:


> Congrats! You're on a roll!


Shhhh... my wifey might hear. ;-)

I ordered a black (with white stitching) Ball band from Rob as well. I think it will look pretty sharp on this watch.


----------



## dinexus

Spectacular! Wait, so are the 6/3/12 backlit or is that SL?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arias51

dinexus said:


> Spectacular! Wait, so are the 6/3/12 backlit or is that SL?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, all numbers and date are backlit. It's a fantastic looking watch! I actually brought it to the jewelers the day it arrived to have the whole thing polished.

You can see here it had been well loved. ;-)

























But now it's nice and shiny. 


















This was actually the 1st Ball watch I wanted to get, but when you posted your comments about the moon-phase I decided to go with that one instead... Plus the fact I couldn't find it anywhere (and I looked everywhere). Moon-Phase was equally hard to get, but I took a chance on a seller from the Czech republic and everything worked out well. Ten13th actually found the MoonGlow for sale here and posted the link for me, so I really have to give him a BIG BIG HUGE thanks for this one ending up in my collection.


----------



## samanator

This is one I hope a MG II is in the works at Ball. I believe it was before it's time. The backlit date needs to migrate to more models in the various Ball lines. Imagine how clean the EHCBlack would look with a backlit date with the internal cyclops at the 3?


----------



## jjlwis1

Can someone getJeff Hess to read these threads... About our dream ball watches please! Maybe he can influence the folks in SA, to bring back some classic balls?


----------



## arias51

samanator said:


> This is one I hope a MG II is in the works at Ball. I believe it was before it's time. The backlit date needs to migrate to more models in the various Ball lines. Imagine how clean the EHCBlack would look with a backlit date with the internal cyclops at the 3?


I'm not really a big fan of the cyclops, but I could picture that looking pretty damn sweet.

+1 for a new MGII


----------



## ten13th

arias51 said:


> Yep, all numbers and date are backlit. It's a fantastic looking watch! I actually brought it to the jewelers the day it arrived to have the whole thing polished.
> 
> You can see here it had been well loved. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's nice and shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was actually the 1st Ball watch I wanted to get, but when you posted your comments about the moon-phase I decided to go with that one instead... Plus the fact I couldn't find it anywhere (and I looked everywhere). Moon-Phase was equally hard to get, but I took a chance on a seller from the Czech republic and everything worked out well. Ten13th actually found the MoonGlow for sale here and posted the link for me, so I really have to give him a BIG BIG HUGE thanks for this one ending up in my collection.


She cleaned up nicely. Congrats again.


----------



## ten13th

Here are brothers to the MoonGlow.


----------



## rsgoldget

Junior Partner, this is a wonderful post, let's make friends!

____________________
More Exciting Content RS 07 Gold Waiting For You.


----------



## watchlover105

Darn it I am going to have to take out another mortgage at this rate to afford this hobby now that I am drooling over some many different brand watches!!!


----------



## samanator

So I realized it has been over a year since I've added something to this thread. So here is one to correct this. Up in the review area is a watch Rob sent me just to write a review on it. This was the EMII Telemeter Chronograph. What was unique about it is that it has a back lit digital register the the accumulated minutes (I believe up to 30). So it was fully readable even at night or really bad weather. On top of that the actual normal second hand in the register sub dial had a tube so it was also readable in the dark thanks to the inset white dial.


----------



## dinexus

samanator said:


>


Looks awesome! Any chance of getting a lume shot, or is this one long gone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

dinexus said:


> Looks awesome! Any chance of getting a lume shot, or is this one long gone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my review up in the review area. If you watch to the end there is a lume shot.

BallEMIITELEMETER.mp4 Video by samanator_2008 | Photobucket


----------



## lgh0525

the style of the Trainmaster catches my eye unlike any other watch; the watch's design elements go together so well. Thanks for posting about these watches


----------



## samanator

Just posting so this thread may show up on people's radar. Trying to figure out what to add next here?


----------



## Ashur83

🙃


----------



## emonje

Interesting design, apparently two independently rotating bezels.


----------



## emonje

Stumbled upon this one while browsing ebay listings:








Looks like a moonphase triple-date chrono with 2nd time zone. 
Holy Complications Batman!


----------



## lovedeep

Wow...some beautiful watches.


----------



## Michael67

They should definately bring this one back


----------



## lovedeep

This is a beauty.


----------



## lovedeep

This is really different looking watch compared to other Balls.


----------



## lovedeep

I really like the moonphase one.


----------



## jpt111

I have one of the six blue face Inspector II's imported into the U.S. It's fabulous.


----------



## jbd2002

emonje said:


> Stumbled upon this one while browsing ebay listings:
> 
> View attachment 10181458
> 
> Looks like a moonphase triple-date chrono with 2nd time zone.
> Holy Complications Batman!


I actually have the brown version of this watch. It is a beautiful watch, but has been in the shop a couple of times to be repaired. Mine is working, but now I am afraid to wear it. It really is a gorgeous watch though.


----------



## lawtaxi

VERY cool to see older versions. Some are just beautiful.


----------



## olever12

This is one I hope a MG II is in the works at Ball. I believe it was before it's time. The backlit date needs to migrate to more models in the various Ball lines. Imagine how clean the EHCBlack would look with a backlit date with the internal cyclops at the 3?


----------



## Lucifer656

I have one of the six blue face Inspector II's imported into the U.S. It's fabulous.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Years ago I had the original Ball Railroader Quartz. It might have even been a chronograph. Can't remember and can't find any photos of it.


----------



## roberev

Trainmaster Dual Time GM1056D-SJ-WH


----------



## mtbmike

Keeping things simple.


----------



## Voodoo13

Nice

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PointNtime

Ball has had some wild designs it the past. Their current models with the multi colour lime is pretty cool in person!


----------



## northside

The Ball Power Glow Automatic is no longer around, but it has a very interesting feature in the linear power reserve indicator. Here it is.


----------

